# Real Men Wear Pink



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

'nuff said.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He has a look on his face that says, "I just DARE you to make fun of me..." lol He's such a manly man for looking so dignified in his cute pink harness...Poor Web! lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahahaha! He looks so dignified and aristocratic yet he has a pink harness. He's like hmmph! I'm royalty don't you understand? How do you think you should be treating me?!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I would not mess with that boy. He can wear whatever he wants as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He does look completely dignified! What a great picture. I always like seeing pictures of Webster -- I just love those ears.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with everyone else...it takes a real man to wear pink and he pulls it off with class.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

He really has to be the Cutest Dog on the Planet. Srsly.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

What a great looking dog! I love his expression! He can definitely pull off pink!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG Webster!! I love Webster! He looks so handsome even with the pink harness!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

That's actually Mira's puppy harness -- I realized yesterday that it fits Webster perfectly and am wishing I had gotten it in another color lol. 

'Course, he's Webster, so he can pull it off 

Thanks all ~~ The Web-man is quite a ham lol.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

What a great pic...lol.
He does look pretty serious about this attire. LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> He really has to be the Cutest Dog on the Planet. Srsly.


I agree. Every single picture I see of him, he always makes me smile. It's those EARS!!! He has the best ears of any dog ever.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I agree. Every single picture I see of him, he always makes me smile. It's those EARS!!! He has the best ears of any dog ever.


Couldn't agree more! He carries everything off with great poise and charm, no matter what mom does to him or makes him do!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahahaha I love that!!! He still manages to look big and tough in that pink harness 

Webster is such a handsome man!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Couldn't agree more! He carries everything off with great poise and charm, no matter what mom does to him or makes him do!


You mean like the time I left him with my purse?


"Hey! What are you looking at!? It's a EUROPEAN HANDBAG!"









(picture from 2 years ago)


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

**devising elaborate kidnapping plan**


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

nope not messing with him 
he sure is handsome


----------

